# Fuel Relay queation????



## FineOlBenz (Jan 23, 2005)

I think I have the correct relay located on my 1990 Stanza. Which wires need to be jumped to bypasss the relay?. I just want to test the fuel pump directly from that point. I can't afford to throw parts at this one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gmoncada (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a problem that I'm trying to fix right now with my fuel pump. My fuel pump relay has a wire from one post to the next post right beside it with a 10 amp fuse in between. This is the same for both sets of posts. In other words don't cross the wires and don't forget the 10 amp fuse. Mine works this way but doesn't work with the actual relay.


----------

